# Beispiel aus Java Magazin 03/2004 gesucht !



## Jailbird (23. Apr 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch noch die CD zuhause rumfliegen und kann mir vielleicht die sourcen zu dem Beispiel 'Die BEA-Bank' schicken? wäre wirklich klasse!!

lottabohne@gmx.net


----------



## Jailbird (23. Apr 2005)

Hm.. gibt zu dem Beispiel gar keine sourcen :-/


----------



## DP (23. Apr 2005)

kann ich dir am montag schicken


----------



## Jailbird (24. Apr 2005)

oh danke!! aber ich glaube zu dem Artikel 'Die Bea Bank' gibts gar keine Sourcen.. Sollte ich mich täuschen, wäre es super, wenn du Montag dran denken könntest.. danke


----------



## clemson (24. Apr 2005)

nur mal so eine frage:

auf der seite des java magazin's findest du nichts, was deinem wunsch entspricht? ich hab mal nach der ausgabe 3/2004 geuscht, und vielleicht ist ja was passendes dabei...

javamagazin


----------



## DP (24. Apr 2005)

Jailbird hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oh danke!! aber ich glaube zu dem Artikel 'Die Bea Bank' gibts gar keine Sourcen..



danke für die info. da kann ich mir die arbeit ja sparen.


----------



## Jailbird (24. Apr 2005)

Hi Clemson,
die Seite die du gepostet hast ist genau die, die mich darauf schliessen lässt, das es eben keine sourcen zur 'BEA Bank' gibt..

An allé nochmal danke!!


----------

